# Rear Storage Bin Latch Repair



## jimwise68

Hi all, first week of ownership of my 225 BAM and thoroughly enjoying it.

been working round the issues this week and have fully serviced her, new thermostat, fixed tailgate latch switch for luggage compartment lights and tailgate open indicator, replaced leaky vacuum hose and sorted stereo code.

Still a few niggles to iron out, mainly fitting an aftermarket Sony unit. But looking into the can of worms that seems to be.

Also need to fix the light switch as front fogs are on constantly, but I can't seem to get the switch out of the dashboard. So have pulled the fuse for the time being, I noticed had a red wire attached to it (which had broken off) I am now presuming was a live feed for previously fitted aftermarket radio (as there is also an antenna booster fitted to the Audi Chorus.

One minor thing that is bugging me is that both rear door card lids (first aid kit and cd changer) are open. Both are missing the latches, well one complete one and and a second spring is in the glove box, but the complete one doesn't fit as the black latch cover (that holds spring and latch) is broken.
Can you buy these separately? Or do I have to replace complete door cards (or lids)?
I've searched online but can't seem to find anything or even what their technical term is.

Anyone else replaced these?


----------



## benckj

I'd like to know the same as mine are broken. When I first got the car only one was missing latch and when I fiddled with the other to work out what I could do to replace it came apart and spring was lost. Looking at an alternative way to keep these closed as its obviously a design fault. No sense replacing with the same defective product IMO.


----------



## BadgerTT

I also have this problem but not looked too hard at it yet - clutch pedal to refit first. Not going to be used much so may just blue tack them down as a temp measure. They almost hold shut.....almost.


----------



## TT Grant

Guys,
I have solved this issue of the rear panel pockets staying open when the clips fail.
I have 3d Printed a Carbon Fibre clip the simply sticks to the top of the pocket flap... made to look like an original fitment too.
They are super simple & glue to the open flap with some UHU glue after wiping the flap top with an Alcohol wipe to remove finger grease etc. the next morning it is set & the pocket is easily closed & opened.

I will print a bunch more at the weekend, & will gladly send them out if members will email me a pre-paid postal label that I can print & send the clips.
Regards
Grant B


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

there's been quite a few post's about this problem, using magnet's etc, try doing a search,


----------



## jimwise68

TT Grant said:


> Guys,
> I have solved this issue of the rear panel pockets staying open when the clips fail.
> I have 3d Printed a Carbon Fibre clip the simply sticks to the top of the pocket flap... made to look like an original fitment too.
> They are super simple & glue to the open flap with some UHU glue after wiping the flap top with an Alcohol wipe to remove finger grease etc. the next morning it is set & the pocket is easily closed & opened.
> 
> I will print a bunch more at the weekend, & will gladly send them out if members will email me a pre-paid postal label that I can print & send the clips.
> Regards
> Grant B


Grant you sir are a legend. I'll drop you a PM.
Do I need to use the springs from the old clips?


----------



## jimwise68

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> there's been quite a few post's about this problem, using magnet's etc, try doing a search,


I did have a search but didn't really know what I was searching for. Didn't know the technical or layman's term for them :lol:

Besides as a noob it's nice to start a communication rather than skulk in the search function. 8)


----------



## jimwise68

TT Grant said:


> Guys,
> I have solved this issue of the rear panel pockets staying open when the clips fail.
> I have 3d Printed a Carbon Fibre clip the simply sticks to the top of the pocket flap... made to look like an original fitment too.
> They are super simple & glue to the open flap with some UHU glue after wiping the flap top with an Alcohol wipe to remove finger grease etc. the next morning it is set & the pocket is easily closed & opened.
> 
> I will print a bunch more at the weekend, & will gladly send them out if members will email me a pre-paid postal label that I can print & send the clips.
> Regards
> Grant B


So, I can't send you a PM yet as I'm a noobie. Message me your email address and how much and I will post out a pre-paid envelope to you.

thanks

Jim


----------



## Gastec

Ditto the above message,
Thanks


----------



## SamDorey

EXTRA peppermint chewing gum, will leave a minty scent behind to. :wink:


----------



## silkman

I have fixed mine properly which means getting a new one and glueing the other broken one. I think they are still available from Audi but not in every colour (gray which is mine is no more).

The repaired/glued one works better than the brand new one :roll: 





First thing to know these are made from polypropylene (PP) which means most glues will NOT work with this material. You need a special glue which essentially is a liquid activator/catalyst and the other part is std superglue (cyanoacrylate).

Second, to fit/repair them you need to remove the rear "door" trim as all the work is done from the back.

For more info check near the bottom of my thread here


----------



## jimwise68

Thanks Silkman, i'll take a look


----------



## spidermonkey

TT Grant said:


> Guys,
> I have solved this issue of the rear panel pockets staying open when the clips fail.
> I have 3d Printed a Carbon Fibre clip the simply sticks to the top of the pocket flap... made to look like an original fitment too.
> They are super simple & glue to the open flap with some UHU glue after wiping the flap top with an Alcohol wipe to remove finger grease etc. the next morning it is set & the pocket is easily closed & opened.
> 
> I will print a bunch more at the weekend, & will gladly send them out if members will email me a pre-paid postal label that I can print & send the clips.
> Regards
> Grant B


I am also in the same situation. I can't send you a PM yet as I'm a noobie. Please message me your email address / contact details. 
Thanks,
Jeffrey

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewylouie1978

TT Grant said:


> Guys,
> I have solved this issue of the rear panel pockets staying open when the clips fail.
> I have 3d Printed a Carbon Fibre clip the simply sticks to the top of the pocket flap... made to look like an original fitment too.
> They are super simple & glue to the open flap with some UHU glue after wiping the flap top with an Alcohol wipe to remove finger grease etc. the next morning it is set & the pocket is easily closed & opened.
> 
> I will print a bunch more at the weekend, & will gladly send them out if members will email me a pre-paid postal label that I can print & send the clips.
> Regards
> Grant B


I would some grant if you are still printing them, 
I am a neebie so trying to work out how to pm you!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rochand

Hi "TT Grant"
I am a newbie to this and I see you have been saving a number of people with your solution to the problematic rear storage bin latches.
Is there any chance I get your help with a 3d clip..?
Cheers


----------



## rlszer

jimwise68 said:


> TT Grant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> I have solved this issue of the rear panel pockets staying open when the clips fail.
> I have 3d Printed a Carbon Fibre clip the simply sticks to the top of the pocket flap... made to look like an original fitment too.
> They are super simple & glue to the open flap with some UHU glue after wiping the flap top with an Alcohol wipe to remove finger grease etc. the next morning it is set & the pocket is easily closed & opened.
> 
> I will print a bunch more at the weekend, & will gladly send them out if members will email me a pre-paid postal label that I can print & send the clips.
> Regards
> Grant B
> 
> 
> 
> So, I can't send you a PM yet as I'm a noobie. Message me your email address and how much and I will post out a pre-paid envelope to you.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...

Grant has a FB page, Grants Audi Bling.


----------



## TT Grant

Good morning People,
The FB page is still in it infancy, & still need to upload a load of new pictures / goodies for TT's... incl these cubby box latches.
Update soon.


----------



## Mil-Keith

TT Grant said:


> Good morning People,
> The FB page is still in it infancy, & still need to upload a load of new pictures / goodies for TT's... incl these cubby box latches.
> Update soon.


I still need to get hold of these cubby latches


----------



## Blacklab!

Count me in for the cubby box latches.


----------



## JoeKan

I'll need to get some too. But since I'm in Canada I'd like to put in a larger order Grant, to include other things including the battery kill switch once you complete it. PM me once you have time and are recovered enough. 
Cheers...


----------



## TTdigaz

Grant can you post a photo of your clips they sound ace... good job,


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

I'd be interested in these also


----------



## Rochand

Great stuff Grant, I'll keep an eye on the FB page for developments.


----------



## wardyworld

+1 for these. I bought new door cards, they worked, opened them once and the plastic broke on the cubby flap


----------



## silkman

wardyworld said:


> +1 for these. I bought new door cards, they worked, opened them once and the plastic broke on the cubby flap


Probably because it was half-assed glued with incorrect glue. Unless you get the correct PP adhesive nothing will stick to it permanently.


----------



## Oz_TT225

I used some small but strong neodymium magnets. Used everyday super glue. Held for 12months now.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I used magnets on mine - works a treat!





Magnet details are here


----------



## wardyworld

silkman said:


> wardyworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for these. I bought new door cards, they worked, opened them once and the plastic broke on the cubby flap
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because it was half-assed glued with incorrect glue. Unless you get the correct PP adhesive nothing will stick to it permanently.
Click to expand...

Very possible - I'll get some correct glue, I have the part thats broken, so can fix.

Previous owner has rather severely drilled(!) a hole in each storage bit lid and cable tied them down. I've got new door cards, but like most, after delivery they are in no where near as good a condition as my rear door cards (apart from the drilled lid).

I want to remove the lid from the purchased door card and install this to my otherwise mint rear door card. Im stuck though, on the purchased door card I have pushed out the clips for that hold the storage box for the medical kit, but the bottom is held in with some round clips? I dont want to break it - but not sure how to remove it.

Also - any advise on how you remove JUST the storage bin flap? I have removed the 2 springs, but again, cant see how to take this off?

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

mine were broken too, but seeing as i dont use the cubbys i just used a blob of silicone to hold them shut,


----------



## tt92103

1/4"x1/4" magnets adhered with JB Weld Plastic Bonder.


----------



## wardyworld

I love all of the solutions to keep the Cubby's closed.

My first problem is I need to remove the storage bin lid from the donor door card and transplant this onto my door card as previous owner has drilled the storage bin lid!

I cannot for the life of me figure out how to take only the lid out of the door card?


----------



## silkman

wardyworld said:


> I love all of the solutions to keep the Cubby's closed.
> 
> My first problem is I need to remove the storage bin lid from the donor door card and transplant this onto my door card as previous owner has drilled the storage bin lid!
> 
> I cannot for the life of me figure out how to take only the lid out of the door card?


If you have a spare door card you probably know that most of the work can only be done from behind. To remove the little door, you first pull out the plastic covers from the hinges area, they just unclip. Then there are little screws inside which fit it and also align it in place. Good luck!


----------



## wardyworld

silkman said:


> wardyworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of the solutions to keep the Cubby's closed.
> 
> My first problem is I need to remove the storage bin lid from the donor door card and transplant this onto my door card as previous owner has drilled the storage bin lid!
> 
> I cannot for the life of me figure out how to take only the lid out of the door card?
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a spare door card you probably know that most of the work can only be done from behind. To remove the little door, you first pull out the plastic covers from the hinges area, they just unclip. Then there are little screws inside which fit it and also align it in place. Good luck!
Click to expand...

Thanks, that's really helpful, I'm going to give this a go tomorrow and will try and take some photos. I've got some polyurethane gorilla glue to reattach the clips too!

Will do a proper introduction once I've sorted the couple of annoyances my OCD will not let me leave alone!

Adam


----------



## tobee1k

TT Grant said:


> Guys,
> I have solved this issue of the rear panel pockets staying open when the clips fail.
> I have 3d Printed a Carbon Fibre clip the simply sticks to the top of the pocket flap... made to look like an original fitment too.
> They are super simple & glue to the open flap with some UHU glue after wiping the flap top with an Alcohol wipe to remove finger grease etc. the next morning it is set & the pocket is easily closed & opened.
> 
> I will print a bunch more at the weekend, & will gladly send them out if members will email me a pre-paid postal label that I can print & send the clips.
> Regards
> Grant B


Hi Grant, I'd like to order some of these clips from you - happy to send some money to cover costs etc. I am unable to send a private message because I haven't posted enough on the forum, please feel free to send me a PM with details if you're still able to produce these.

Thanks
Toby


----------



## wardyworld

silkman said:


> wardyworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of the solutions to keep the Cubby's closed.
> 
> My first problem is I need to remove the storage bin lid from the donor door card and transplant this onto my door card as previous owner has drilled the storage bin lid!
> 
> I cannot for the life of me figure out how to take only the lid out of the door card?
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a spare door card you probably know that most of the work can only be done from behind. To remove the little door, you first pull out the plastic covers from the hinges area, they just unclip. Then there are little screws inside which fit it and also align it in place. Good luck!
Click to expand...

Ok - i'm stuck. I've removed the backing part of the storage bin (the cubby itself that the medical kit drops into) and i've removed the springs that make the cubby door pop up when the latch is broken. I've removed the two blue plastic gears (these pop out) - HOW do I get door to come off? Pictures of progress below:


----------



## wardyworld

wardyworld said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardyworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of the solutions to keep the Cubby's closed.
> 
> My first problem is I need to remove the storage bin lid from the donor door card and transplant this onto my door card as previous owner has drilled the storage bin lid!
> 
> I cannot for the life of me figure out how to take only the lid out of the door card?
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a spare door card you probably know that most of the work can only be done from behind. To remove the little door, you first pull out the plastic covers from the hinges area, they just unclip. Then there are little screws inside which fit it and also align it in place. Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok - i'm stuck. I've removed the backing part of the storage bin (the cubby itself that the medical kit drops into) and i've removed the springs that make the cubby door pop up when the latch is broken. I've removed the two blue plastic gears (these pop out) - HOW do I get door to come off? Pictures of progress below:
Click to expand...

OK, I'm an idiot. My old eyes couldn't see that there is a cover over both hinges that you pop off, this gets you to two allen bolts that hold the storage bin lid in place.

I think it may be possible to pop these off in car, remove the allen bolts, slide the old storage bin lid out (push back then forwards) and then refit without removing the door card.

Going to carefully practice on my second door card....

wardyworld


----------



## silkman

wardyworld said:


> OK, I'm an idiot. My old eyes couldn't see that there is a cover over both hinges that you pop off, this gets you to two allen bolts that hold the storage bin lid in place.
> 
> I think it may be possible to pop these off in car, remove the allen bolts, slide the old storage bin lid out (push back then forwards) and then refit without removing the door card.
> 
> Going to carefully practice on my second door card....
> 
> wardyworld


I told you about the hinge covers lol. To refit the spring, you attach it in one side and tension it with pliers maybe 2 whole turns and put it in the ( | ) slot, easier with the door at open position so you have proper tension when closed.

Re. popping these off with door cards in place: yes you can unscrew the hinge screws and remove the door but the spring will disengage and disappear inside, impossible to fit the spring without removing the door card.


----------



## wardyworld

silkman said:


> wardyworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'm an idiot. My old eyes couldn't see that there is a cover over both hinges that you pop off, this gets you to two allen bolts that hold the storage bin lid in place.
> 
> I think it may be possible to pop these off in car, remove the allen bolts, slide the old storage bin lid out (push back then forwards) and then refit without removing the door card.
> 
> Going to carefully practice on my second door card....
> 
> wardyworld
> 
> 
> 
> I told you about the hinge covers lol. To refit the spring, you attach it in one side and tension it with pliers maybe 2 whole turns and put it in the ( | ) slot, easier with the door at open position so you have proper tension when closed.
> 
> Re. popping these off with door cards in place: yes you can unscrew the hinge screws and remove the door but the spring will disengage and disappear inside, impossible to fit the spring without removing the door card.
Click to expand...

You did, I misread that bit! :?

Fair enough - this weekend when i have some time, I'll take the spare door card, remove the lid and take out and refit to my door cards


----------



## BillBean

TT Grant said:


> Guys,
> I have solved this issue of the rear panel pockets staying open when the clips fail.
> I have 3d Printed a Carbon Fibre clip the simply sticks to the top of the pocket flap... made to look like an original fitment too.
> They are super simple & glue to the open flap with some UHU glue after wiping the flap top with an Alcohol wipe to remove finger grease etc. the next morning it is set & the pocket is easily closed & opened.
> 
> I will print a bunch more at the weekend, & will gladly send them out if members will email me a pre-paid postal label that I can print & send the clips.
> Regards
> Grant B


Hi Grant 
I am so sorry for such a late entry into this group. I just bought a 2000 tt and am so excited about it. It was a surprise when both side clips failed. I would love to be able to fix them. I will gladly pay for the postage and the parts. I am a bit desperate. Do you still have the parts available. Please let me know if you do and how I can pay you for them. Can't thank you enough for any reply.


----------



## Caricatures

jimwise68 said:


> Thanks Silkman, i'll take a look


----------



## Caricatures

jimwise68 said:


> TT Grant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> I have solved this issue of the rear panel pockets staying open when the clips fail.
> I have 3d Printed a Carbon Fibre clip the simply sticks to the top of the pocket flap... made to look like an original fitment too.
> They are super simple & glue to the open flap with some UHU glue after wiping the flap top with an Alcohol wipe to remove finger grease etc. the next morning it is set & the pocket is easily closed & opened.
> 
> I will print a bunch more at the weekend, & will gladly send them out if members will email me a pre-paid postal label that I can print & send the clips.
> Regards
> Grant B
Click to expand...

Grant you sir are a legend. I'll drop you a PM.
Do I need to use the springs from the old clips?[/quote

Would love a set of these how do I get them please


----------



## Sparkyboots

Has anyone had any joy getting some of these recently? I've managed to fix mine with the less than elegant solution on bluetac :lol: not ideal but they're staying down and it's not like I ever use them anyway.


----------



## Pete CS

TT Grant said:


> Guys,
> I have solved this issue of the rear panel pockets staying open when the clips fail.
> I have 3d Printed a Carbon Fibre clip the simply sticks to the top of the pocket flap... made to look like an original fitment too.
> They are super simple & glue to the open flap with some UHU glue after wiping the flap top with an Alcohol wipe to remove finger grease etc. the next morning it is set & the pocket is easily closed & opened.
> 
> I will print a bunch more at the weekend, & will gladly send them out if members will email me a pre-paid postal label that I can print & send the clips.
> Regards
> Grant B


Grant I am new to the TT Forum & it sounds as though you have found a good solution to this problem, please send me your details.
thanks Pete


----------



## Fatmarky64

Hi Grant B just read your post regarding rear storage box latches do you still have some and how can I get them from you cheers


----------



## Fatmarky64

TT Grant said:


> Guys,
> I have solved this issue of the rear panel pockets staying open when the clips fail.
> I have 3d Printed a Carbon Fibre clip the simply sticks to the top of the pocket flap... made to look like an original fitment too.
> They are super simple & glue to the open flap with some UHU glue after wiping the flap top with an Alcohol wipe to remove finger grease etc. the next morning it is set & the pocket is easily closed & opened.
> 
> I will print a bunch more at the weekend, & will gladly send them out if members will email me a pre-paid postal label that I can print & send the clips.
> Regards
> Grant B


Hi Grant do you still have any of these bin latches available ?


----------



## TTOWNER.

I just purchased 2001 Audi TT and, to my surprise both latches are broken and bin doors stay open. 
I would like a set as well, please whoever is doing the group buy let me know, i'm also in Ontario Canada 
Grant, let us know please we want a set.


----------



## Eddy TT

Hi Grant, I’m a newbie so I can’t PM you; but I’d really like to buy a 3D printed latch. 

Could you send me your details, please?

Thanks Grant.


----------



## BobsTTer

TT Grant said:


> Good morning People,
> The FB page is still in it infancy, & still need to upload a load of new pictures / goodies for TT's... incl these cubby box latches.
> Update soon.


----------



## Roy de Ruyter

TT Grant said:


> Guys,
> I have solved this issue of the rear panel pockets staying open when the clips fail.
> I have 3d Printed a Carbon Fibre clip the simply sticks to the top of the pocket flap... made to look like an original fitment too.
> They are super simple & glue to the open flap with some UHU glue after wiping the flap top with an Alcohol wipe to remove finger grease etc. the next morning it is set & the pocket is easily closed & opened.
> 
> I will print a bunch more at the weekend, & will gladly send them out if members will email me a pre-paid postal label that I can print & send the clips.
> Regards
> Grant B


Hi I would love to have 2 pieces. Left and right are missing on my coupe 2001. just let me know price and payment method. I live in Italy so please include shipping. thanks Roy


----------



## TTSingh

rlszer said:


> Grant has a FB page, Grants Audi Bling.


Does anyone have a link to his page as I can’t seem to find it when I search?
I also need to repair mine that recently broke. I glued the broken piece back on but when I went to fit the latch the spring shot off somewhere and now can’t find it


----------



## droopsnoot

You might be best messaging Grant directly, if I open their profile it says "Last seen: January 4th 2022", so these posts probably aren't being seen. I'm not sure if accessing private messages would update that date, if it should then it probably suggests that PMs aren't being seen either.


----------



## Blah

What is grants fb page so can buy items from him as need fix these annoying rear side compartment flaps lol


----------



## Blah

TTSingh said:


> Does anyone have a link to his page as I can’t seem to find it when I search?
> I also need to repair mine that recently broke. I glued the broken piece back on but when I went to fit the latch the spring shot off somewhere and now can’t find it


Did you find his page


----------



## sapuu

silkman said:


> I told you about the hinge covers lol. To refit the spring, you attach it in one side and tension it with pliers maybe 2 whole turns and put it in the ( | ) slot, easier with the door at open position so you have proper tension when closed.
> 
> Re. popping these off with door cards in place: yes you can unscrew the hinge screws and remove the door but the spring will disengage and disappear inside, impossible to fit the spring without removing the door card.


Hi silkman,
coming back to this old post to ask you; is it possible to perform alignment (only) of the cubby door, from inside the car, without removing the door card? Or the spring will disengage as well?

Thanks.


----------

